# Confidence building Subliminal Music Brainwave Entrainment



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

some good positive waves :b all you have to do is clear your mind and be positive

my dad used to play this song when i was a kid
Namaste


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

lol..well i guess that if u are in this forum that dident went rightXDD well il put it in my relax playlist


----------

